# Sick Betta, white dots



## Roguepsycho666 (May 7, 2010)

Hey, our Betta Spawn has been sick for a little while, he has white dots all over him, we assume its a fungus and have tried to read up on it, but so far haven't had much success in what to do or how long it will take to clear up. We have him on a fungus medicine at the moment but we are still concenred, any help would be very awesome. I have posted a picture of Spawn from Wednesday and from today. Thank you


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

looks "icky".


----------



## Roguepsycho666 (May 7, 2010)

icky like its something else? or icky like it looks nasty heh


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like a case of Ich, you can't kill this parasite while it is on the fish without killing the fish, 
I only use natural methods to treat by following the parasites life cycle.

In bad cases I will slowly raise the water temp to 86-87F to encourage the parasite to fall off the fish, I start making large water changes with deep substrate vacuuming to manually remove the parasite from the tank, I also will add 1tsp/gal of aquarium salt, I will treat and make water changes for at least 3 day past the last day I see the parasite on the fish.

If it is just one fish that is affected I will do the two cup method, I use 2 smallish containers and move the fish from container to container each day cleaning the containers between changes and 100% water changes until the parasites are gone, again I do this treatment for at least 3 days past the last day I see the parasite on the fish.

There are also medication you can use to treat, but I don't use them when natural methods work as well and as fast with fewer side effects and stress on the fish and ecosystem.


----------



## Roguepsycho666 (May 7, 2010)

is it ok to raise the temperature that high? I had a betta before, psycho, and he died from a high water temp, the temperature is sitting at around 77F right now and he had a 50% water change yesterday. I have a plecto in there with him, so I'm guessing I should treat the whole tank. I've read up on aquarium salt, some people say its good and some say bad, but I'll give it a go, anything to help Spawn heh. Thank you very much for your help, I really appreciate it ^_^


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Roguepsycho666 said:


> icky like its something else? or icky like it looks nasty heh


No...I meant "icky" as in, "a case of ick." Old Fish Lady has you covered. She's one of the best! You're in good hands! ;-)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How big is the tank? and does the pleco have visible signs of the parasite? if not, I would treat the Betta in QT
Yes, slow rise in temp over a 10-12h period can be safe short term
Aquarium salt is a great product for short term treatment in correct dosage in some species, I don't use it for longer than 10 days with most treatments and I never use it long term.


----------



## Roguepsycho666 (May 7, 2010)

the tank is a 5 gallon tank and I think the pleco might have some, I think we are going to treat the whole tank to be on the safe side


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Your poor fish is loaded so I'd go with higher temp, salt, and *Kordon Rid Ich. *

Good luck.


----------



## Roguepsycho666 (May 7, 2010)

I know, I feel so horrible, we just thought it was a fungus, I think I'm going to redesign the tank a little too, remove the plastic plants, he caught a fin today, I'm guessing because he's trying to scratch :-( thank you for your help


----------

